# Need Help



## GreyandRed (Jun 13, 2012)

I have found a Massey Ferguson Super 90 with multi power the owner says it will move but oil runs out of the bell housing whats wrong and how much will I be out to fix it???? :usa:


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Leave it there!!!!!!!!!!

Hutch.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

As a minimum sounds like the rear main seal is "shot" & that may be just the tip of the "resto" iceberg .............IMO the is tractor worth no more than scrap value.


----------

